# .022 questions



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay,... I am in the midst of laying down my Christmas train layout for the very first time. This year I am doing the same layout my grandfather used to when I was a kid (Looooonnnnng time ago...1956-ish). I am scrambling for some more O gauge curves, (both hobby shops are out and they say Lionel is out of stock until the end of the month),... so I am turning my attention to installing the .022 remote control switches. One has an insulated pin in the inside rail of both the directions,.... the other has just one. I am guessing I am missing an insulated pin. Can someone give me a "quick n dirty" on what the insulated pins are suppose to do?

Next year I am going to put down all O gauge track and leave the 027 stuff in the box. I have another set of .022 rc switches,.... and I plan on picking up a couple more.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, the insulated pins are to isolate that piece of track that activates the non-derailing feature. If you don't have them, the switch will go crazy and just chatter, so they're not optional. On the innermost rail of the curve, you can see the break in the rail half-way down, that section is the non-derailing trigger. On the straight entry section, it's the shortest piece of rail that is the non-derailing trigger. If you're in need, PM me an address and I'll put a couple in an envelope and mail them to you.

I'm in the process of refurbishing a dozen 022 switches that I'll be selling on eBay, I just have to find a cheap source of the flat cable for the controllers.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you sir! THAT makes sense to me. I was trying to figure out just what the devil one track needed to be isolated for. Never thought of the derailing trigger..
I was on evil bay and found some insulating pins,...along with some extra O gauge pins,... so I ordered up immediately. I also found a guy in Wisconsin selling O gauge curves,...New,... for $3.15 a pair. I know if I try to buy these at the local Hobby Lobby I might pay double that,... for ONE. 

Send me a note when you get a pair of those .022 switches ready to go. I have two sets, but need one more set.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Why flat cable ? I changed all my 022 controllers to round three conductor thermostat wire. Original wire not long enough and easier to drill a round hole to route the cable under the layout table. PM me your address and I'll ship you a Christmas present, enough flat cable for eight switches.

B


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the reason for flat cable is that's what they're supplied with, obviously they probably wouldn't mind round cable.  Thanks for the offer, I may just take you up on it.


----------

